# 1954 remote-a-matic "ztr"



## pappyhihi (Aug 18, 2010)

just bought 1954 remote-a-matic mower,hoping someone can supply info. re;history, parts,manuals,etc. thanks for any help!!!,jay. please reply to [email protected] as myaccess is limited. thanks much.


----------

